
Python Pandas: How to iterate dataframe row by row and update while iterating - thisPtr
https://thispointer.com/pandas-6-different-ways-to-iterate-over-rows-in-a-dataframe-update-while-iterating-row-by-row/
======
philshem
All of these examples have Python for loops.

Although often easier to read, it means you lose all the performance benefits
from Pandas using NumPy arrays.

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7837722/what-is-the-
most...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7837722/what-is-the-most-
efficient-way-to-loop-through-dataframes-with-pandas/7837947#7837947)

------
ljoshua
Nice, I was just looking at this very topic today.

Note that with `itertuples()` you can also access the values by column name as
well, so in your example you can also do `namedTuple.Name` or
`namedTuple.Skill`.

